# Mosquitos entering house from crawlspace?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi km, if you haven't been down there that is your next step. If there is enough water down there to breed mosquitoes you have a bigger problem than a few bugs. A crawlspace needs to be dry with low humidity. In cooler climates the natural air flow brings much of the air in that crawlspace up into your living area. Some estimates are as high as 50% of the air you breathe (including that bug bomb) comes from down there.

Now, given that some of that bug bomb filtered throughout the house we can't be sure if the basement is really the source of those bugs. You or someone needs to get a look down there to check on any moisture issues.

I usually have mosquito issues when they are attracted to a light, plus a screen left open or other hole.

Bud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be taking a look outside as well.
Any standing water near by and your going to have issues.
Tall grass, old tires, plant pots, slow running drainage ditches, fish ponds.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Check plant trays that might have standing water, an extra toilet that might not be used often, the trap in a shower or bathtub or sink that's not often used, standing water in the washing machine that you forgot about, or the dishwasher.

Re the crawlspace, when you are down there turn off your trouble light and look for light leaks from the living space above.


----------

